# I need a boat this weekend.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I need to borrow a boat this weekend for a school fundraising tournament. The boat I was going to take is on it's way to Canyon Lake for some unknown reason and all my back-up's are either to small,in the shop, or in other parts of the state. I need something over 22' that can handle rough water, fish up to 7 people, has big live well with O2 system to keep croaker alive, good gps, all safety equipment, less than 5 years old in good working order, with full coverage insurance in case some crazy potlicker try's to run over me, and powered by anything but a Mercury, because I have to make it back to the dock. I will be fishing Galveston bay and probably be putting in at Eagle Point. In return I will leave my GPS numbers to my spots on the boat for the owner to use anytime they want, clean the boat, and replace any fuel I use.


----------



## DuckFever (Nov 4, 2013)

How're them chest pains?


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

edited. I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is this a serious post?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Will kayak be ok?


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

How many power poles do you require?


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I'd offer, but I don't think my brand of boat wax is up to snuff.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

My chest pain's had gone away until lunch time today when I found out I didn't have a boat. Yes, this is a serious post. I already have a kayak, but it won't hold 7 people. And I don't need any power poles, just a good anchor and 200' of rode.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you need seven kayaks? lol

Ok, I'll be serious -- this thread reminds me similar one I started some time ago when I was trying to find a rental boat in POC. With similar degree of success. Though, who knows -- your fame might get you one...


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Wish I could help you. Hope u find a vessel.


----------



## gibbsb (Oct 24, 2004)

If you just hadn't made the wisecrack about my Verado 300! Good luck.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Have you tried contacting any local guides, mention it being charity and a write off


----------



## chuckb (Nov 8, 2011)

I saw a company called boatbound where you can rent an individuals boat for the day. I don't know much else about it and have not used the service. They did have some boats that may match your needs. Good luck


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

See I was going to let you take my 370 Outrage, then you went and made that hurtful joke about Mercurys...


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry bro. My boat is too small ,to fit that bill.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Where is that guy that need his friends to pull his boat for him. I forgot his handle. Watch out for him though he's "hardcore".


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Id like to borrow a boat this weekend as well. Preferably a yacht. With topless bait girls. And a fully stocked bar. With an experienced captain that can put me on the fish. But I don't want replace the gas I use or clean it though. I will need to see pics of the boat and bait girls before I can commit tho.


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Id like to borrow a boat this weekend as well. Preferably a yacht. With topless bait girls. And a fully stocked bar. With an experienced captain that can put me on the fish. But I don't want replace the gas I use or clean it though. I will need to see pics of the boat and bait girls before I can commit tho.


Let me know if this meets your standards. If so I'll have it fueled up and waiting on you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I'd be more worried about an E-tec than a Mercury, lol.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Poor shark....


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Yea, I was going to offer my Haynie HO until the Mercury comment. This is my first Mercury in 30 years, but it still my Mercury until it fails. I have to stand up for it.

Shallow


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

sorry chum, my old jonboat wouldnt make the cut...It'll cut you though.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I have one but that darn T top won't allow 7 to fish. Dang the hard luck! I will ask my bud if you can use his Contender, I'm sure he wont mind.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

V-Bottom said:


> Poor shark....


What shark?!  


jaime1982 said:


> Where is that guy that need his friends to pull his boat for him. I forgot his handle. Watch out for him though he's "hardcore".


He's probably sitting at home waiting on someone to pick him up so he can go rage on some fish bahahaha.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lunkerbuster (Jul 29, 2013)

No mercs huh? Apparently beggars can be choosers.....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess I'm just stupid for wanting to take a group of kids to fish a kids tournament to help raise money for scholarships for other kids. I'm sure they will be just as happy siting at home playing video games, watching TV, and playing on the computer.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I think it was the way you asked to borrow someones boat. You are asking alot from someone that does not know you. I think you should be happy with any boat someone lends you. Not asking for something that is better than what you need.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

this thread is really strange.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

You're probably right about the kids sadly. I think the guys are just teasing you about wanting to borrow a boat and having such a list of demands on what's acceptable. Good luck.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> I think it was the way you asked to borrow someones boat. You are asking alot from someone that does not know you. I think you should be happy with any boat someone lends you. Not asking for something that is better than what you need.


Yep


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

If the kids really mean that much to you, take them Bank fishing.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

BTW, I need to borrow somebody's wife or girlfriend to attend a charity banquet in Los Vegas. She needs to be at least 5'8", blond, very thin, big boobs (real ones, not fake), have at least a master's degree, and doesn't talk too much. I'll buy her food & drinks. You pay for her plane ticket.

It's for the kids.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Your not stupid for asking, just the way you asked. Especially this part (and powered by anything but a Mercury, because I have to make it back to the dock.)


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> BTW, I need to borrow somebody's wife or girlfriend to attend a charity banquet in Los Vegas. She needs to be at least 5'8", blond, very thin, big boobs (real ones, not fake), have at least a master's degree, and doesn't talk too much. I'll buy her food & drinks. You pay for her plane ticket.
> 
> It's for the kids.


It was close but mine has fake boobs, and talks too much LOL
oh oh she is on this site too

And for the boat, 23 haynie cat but it has a 300 merc. so that wont work.

I guess I cant offer any help to anyone.

All in Fun


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> BTW, I need to borrow somebody's wife or girlfriend to attend a charity banquet in Los Vegas. She needs to be at least 5'8", blond, very thin, big boobs (real ones, not fake), have at least a master's degree, and doesn't talk too much. I'll buy her food & drinks. You pay for her plane ticket.
> 
> It's for the kids.


 Mines only 5'4" and you had her till you put in about talking too much.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

To me Mercury's on a boat is the same thing as bananas on a boat. I have spent my entire life on the water, inshore, offshore, and freshwater, and every time I've been on a stranded boat and had to be towed in it had Mercury's on it. I don't have anything against Mercury or people that own them, I just refuse to be on a boat that has them because to me they are bad mojo. I'm sure ya'll are right about the way I asked. I wasn't expecting a total stranger to let me borrow their boat. I was hoping somebody that knows me ,that I didn't think to ask, would chime in. There are a lot of people that have offered, but their boats were just to small to take a group of kids out in the middle of the bay with this wind. It's really no big deal, I just thought it would be nice to take some kids out to fish a tournament, there are very few that have a kids division.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> BTW, I need to borrow somebody's wife or girlfriend to attend a charity banquet in Los Vegas. She needs to be at least 5'8", blond, very thin, big boobs (real ones, not fake), have at least a master's degree, and doesn't talk too much. I'll buy her food & drinks. You pay for her plane ticket.
> 
> It's for the kids.


Whats wrong with the fake ones? They "feel" real


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> To me Mercury's on a boat is the same thing as bananas on a boat. I have spent my entire life on the water, inshore, offshore, and freshwater, and every time I've been on a stranded boat and had to be towed in it had Mercury's on it. I don't have anything against Mercury or people that own them, I just refuse to be on a boat that has them because to me they are bad mojo. I'm sure ya'll are right about the way I asked. I wasn't expecting a total stranger to let me borrow their boat. I was hoping somebody that knows me ,that I didn't think to ask, would chime in. There are a lot of people that have offered, but their boats were just to small to take a group of kids out in the middle of the bay with this wind. It's really no big deal, I just thought it would be nice to take some kids out to fish a tournament, there are very few that have a kids division.


I hate to be the one that says it. But their Mercury's get them back to the boat ramp a lot more often than your _____ outboard does. It came off offensive that you were bashing peoples outboards but then ironic that you were asking for a favor.

Hope you get some help, always a good thing to get kids outdoors.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

JFolm said:


> I hate to be the one that says it. But their Mercury's get them back to the boat ramp a lot more often than your _____ outboard does. It came off offensive that you were bashing peoples outboards but then ironic that you were asking for a favor.
> 
> Hope you get some help, always a good thing to get kids outdoors.


X2â€¦Also with a little preventive maintenance most outboard are reliable.

Mercury #1 on The Water!!!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

jaime1982 said:


> Whats wrong with the fake ones? They "feel" real


Not a thing. My wife's are fake and they are fabulous!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

JFolm said:


> I hate to be the one that says it. But their Mercury's get them back to the boat ramp a lot more often than your _____ outboard does. It came off offensive that you were bashing peoples outboards but then ironic that you were asking for a favor.
> 
> Hope you get some help, always a good thing to get kids outdoors.


 I wasn't bashing Mercury's, I just said I won't get on a boat with a Mercury. I am very superstitious when it come's to fishing, and if I get on a boat with a Mercury it will break down, catch on fire, or sink, it's a proven fact. My cousins boat did all 3 at the Dike when we were coming in from the jetties one day. The Mercury died, the wiring harness caught fire, and a ship wave washed us up on the rocks and knocked a hole in the hull and sank. When I was in my early 20s I would always get shots of tequila at the bar, and every time I would wake up in jail. When I stopped drinking tequila, I stopped waking up in jail. Same thing with Mercury. I haven't been on a boat with a Mercury in over 10 years, and in that time I haven't had any problems on the water. I know it sounds crazy, but I believe 100% that I am bad luck around Mercury's, so I stay away from them.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> To me Mercury's on a boat is the same thing as bananas on a boat. I have spent my entire life on the water, inshore, offshore, and freshwater, and every time I've been on a stranded boat and had to be towed in it had Mercury's on it. I don't have anything against Mercury or people that own them, I just refuse to be on a boat that has them because to me they are bad mojo. I'm sure ya'll are right about the way I asked. I wasn't expecting a total stranger to let me borrow their boat. I was hoping somebody that knows me ,that I didn't think to ask, would chime in. There are a lot of people that have offered, but their boats were just to small to take a group of kids out in the middle of the bay with this wind. It's really no big deal, I just thought it would be nice to take some kids out to fish a tournament, there are very few that have a kids division.


so what's on your boat that's currently broke down, and left you in a bind trying to borrow someone else's boat?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

JFolm said:


> I hate to be the one that says it. But their Mercury's get them back to the boat ramp a lot more often than your _____ outboard does.


^^ I LOL at that, well maybe the mercs that were made by Yamaha would.



GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Not a thing. My wife's are fake and they are fabulous!!


I agree, wifey had hers done and Im pretty happy with them. They motorboat just fine.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> so what's on your boat that's currently broke down, and left you in a bind trying to borrow someone else's boat?


Goshh ******* POS boat his boat is parked next to probably had a merc on it. dang bad juju must have jumped on to his boat:rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Don't be posting when you're under the influence....especially when you're asking for a handout


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> so what's on your boat that's currently broke down, and left you in a bind trying to borrow someone else's boat?


 I don't own a boat, never have. I wan't one but I just can't afford it, so I have to use other people's boats. I guess you could say it's beneficial to me and the boat owners. I get to use a boat, and in return I take them fishing, show them how to safely navigate the bay, use the gps, tell them when, where, and how to catch fish, fix all the little problems that come with boat ownership like trailer lights, flat tires, bilge pumps, electrical problems, keep all safety equipment up to date, and regular maintenance. It's like having their own guide and mechanic rolled into one for free. I am very safe on the water, I know Galveston Bay like the back of my hand, I have a perfect driving record, and it don't take long for people to find out that I am very trust worthy. For the record, all the boats I use now have Yamaha's and I have been very happy with them.


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

How this could have gone, the honey approach.....

"My boat is gone for some odd reason. I have committed to take X# kids plus myself fishing in a tournament. The kids are XX years old and the name of the fish tourney is XYZ. My relation to these children is (pick one: my own, relatives/family, belonging to friends, or complete strangers). If there is anyone out there who would be gracious enough to take us fishing on XX day, I will be happy to cover all costs and provide drinks and food for you and my group. This will be XX# of people on your boat so I think it would need to be of XX size to be safe for us all."

Anyone putting one person on their boat is taking on liability, let alone 7 strangers.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> How this could have gone, the honey approach.....
> 
> "My boat is gone for some odd reason. I have committed to take X# kids plus myself fishing in a tournament. The kids are XX years old and the name of the fish tourney is XYZ. My relation to these children is (pick one: my own, relatives/family, belonging to friends, or complete strangers). If there is anyone out there who would be gracious enough to take us fishing on XX day, I will be happy to cover all costs and provide drinks and food for you and my group. This will be XX# of people on your boat so I think it would need to be of XX size to be safe for us all, *but if you have a Merc on the back don't even think about * *calling me or I'll hunt you down, rip your head off and chit down your throat. Thank y'all in advance".*
> 
> Anyone putting one person on their boat is taking on liability, let alone 7 strangers.


Fify


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

200ft of anchor rope? Sounds like super skinny water fishing to me....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jaime1982 said:


> Where is that guy that need his friends to pull his boat for him. I forgot his handle. Watch out for him though he's "hardcore".


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

^^^^^ Your closing statement is way better!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Those darn Mercs..... Just in the last few weeks I've towed in 3 Yamahas, 1 Etec, and a Jon boat.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Started the weekend a little early...huh?


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay I'm confused chum. Two years ago you posted pretty much on a daily basis of catching redfish out of Dickinson with plenty of photos. Boat pictures. Really impressive. Spoke of you and your wife fishing. All out of a boat. Now you say you have never owned a boat. Sometimes your stories are very confusing. People don't like being punk'd.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Winters97gt said:


> 200ft of anchor rope? Sounds like super skinny water fishing to me....


haha I was thinking the same thing. I bet I dont even have 50' of rope on my boat.. And thats with dock lines.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*aaarg*

Well this thread went to hell in a row boat,,, PDQ


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I refuse to borrow anything from anyone unless it is an absolute emergency. Over the years I've seen "borrowing" result in hard feelings, even if the lender never says it does.
If I don't have it or can't afford it I find other options. I guess I'm superstitious about it.

Hope you find a way to take those kids fishing.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

yellowmouth2 said:


> Okay I'm confused chum. Two years ago you posted pretty much on a daily basis of catching redfish out of Dickinson with plenty of photos. Boat pictures. Really impressive. Spoke of you and your wife fishing. All out of a boat. Now you say you have never owned a boat. Sometimes your stories are very confusing. People don't like being punk'd.


 I explained it all in post #47. Here. I don't own a boat, never have. I wan't one but I just can't afford it, so I have to use other people's boats. I guess you could say it's beneficial to me and the boat owners. I get to use a boat, and in return I take them fishing, show them how to safely navigate the bay, use the gps, tell them when, where, and how to catch fish, fix all the little problems that come with boat ownership like trailer lights, flat tires, bilge pumps, electrical problems, keep all safety equipment up to date, and regular maintenance. It's like having their own guide and mechanic rolled into one for free. I am very safe on the water, I know Galveston Bay like the back of my hand, I have a perfect driving record, and it don't take long for people to find out that I am very trust worthy. For the record, all the boats I use now have Yamaha's and I have been very happy with them.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

John I run a 4 stroke Merc as well, never had any problems and it has been one hell of a motor for me. Part revolution, part evolution.....

Good luck in ur search to take the kiddos fishing, a great act of kindness taking others kids out to fish.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I explained it all in post #47. Here. I don't own a boat, never have. I wan't one but I just can't afford it, so I have to use other people's boats. I guess you could say it's beneficial to me and the boat owners. I get to use a boat, and in return I take them fishing, show them how to safely navigate the bay, use the gps, tell them when, where, and how to catch fish, fix all the little problems that come with boat ownership like trailer lights, flat tires, bilge pumps, electrical problems, keep all safety equipment up to date, and regular maintenance. It's like having their own guide and mechanic rolled into one for free. I am very safe on the water, I know Galveston Bay like the back of my hand, I have a perfect driving record, and it don't take long for people to find out that I am very trust worthy. For the record, all the boats I use now have Yamaha's and I have been very happy with them.


Missed post#47. Well I guess that's a pretty good gig. Good luck.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

No, I'm not going to say what I feel like saying. People can change in a hurry I guess.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This thread really cracks me up. All I did was ask for a favor and I get ridiculed, made fun of, and accused of bashing Mercury. The only bashing I've seen on this thread is from ya'll. I fully understand someone not lending their thing's out, and I don't blame them at all for feeling that way, but not everyone is like that. There are a lot of people that will give the shirt off there back to help someone when they can. I guess I was just raised different than most people. I was taught to help my friends and neighbors, not kick them while their down. I always go out of my way to help people, even total strangers, and karma always comes back around. This time was no different. Although it came to late for me to sign the kids up for the tournament, I will have a 22' Pathfinder with a 200 Yamaha and everything I requested waiting for me at 3am tomorrow morning. Fish On.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

WOW!


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Harbormaster said:


> WOW!


X2

You show em'!


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you need a truck too? Dodge or ford? Fishing poles shimano or penn?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> I always go out of my way to help people, even total strangers, and karma always comes back around.


I'm sure you're one heck of a guy, sharkchum, but you would have had better success asking someone to pilot their boat for your expedition. As it were, what you were asking (and the required full insurance policy sealed the deal) was for someone to take full liability for you and your passengers in absentia.

Most folks have better sense than to accept such liability.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Closed mouths don't get fed. If you have a mercury, he wasn't asking to borrow your boat, so no need to be offended. I'm not offended he didn't want to borrow my kayak, its not what he asked for.

Hope the kids enjoy it!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

jaime1982 said:


> Where is that guy that need his friends to pull his boat for him. I forgot his handle. Watch out for him though he's "hardcore".


HaHa I remeber this. And you were required to pay 20$ in gas to fill your own truck up if I remeber correctly? Super hardcore


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Also Sharkchum I would lend you my 14ft skiff but she needs more TLC before she's water ready again. Good luck on your tourney and I hope we can fish together some day.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine's not a Mercury !


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*x's 2*



Mr. Saltwater said:


> I refuse to borrow anything from anyone unless it is an absolute emergency. Over the years I've seen "borrowing" result in hard feelings, even if the lender never says it does.
> If I don't have it or can't afford it I find other options. I guess I'm superstitious about it.
> 
> Hope you find a way to take those kids fishing.


bingo, for me I do not feel right borrowing. And on another note, if I can't pay cash for it I don't want it.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Sharkchum I'm sure your original post was venting a lot of frustration, however with all due respect, the way you asked was condescending, insulting and so far out in left field I'm not sure if you can get back. Next time I'd recommend cooling down a little and have a more humble approach. 2coolers as most people are very understanding, considerate and would be more than glad to help especially knowing the cause (kids). honey catches more bees than vinegar.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> I explained it all in post #47. Here. I don't own a boat, never have. I wan't one but I just can't afford it, so I have to use other people's boats. I guess you could say it's beneficial to me and the boat owners. I get to use a boat, and in return I take them fishing, show them how to safely navigate the bay, use the gps, tell them when, where, and how to catch fish, fix all the little problems that come with boat ownership like trailer lights, flat tires, bilge pumps, electrical problems, keep all safety equipment up to date, and regular maintenance. It's like having their own guide and mechanic rolled into one for free. I am very safe on the water, I know Galveston Bay like the back of my hand, I have a perfect driving record, and it don't take long for people to find out that I am very trust worthy. For the record, all the boats I use now have Yamaha's and I have been very happy with them.


John, you forgot to mention that you also STORE Matt's boat! That's a pretty big deal too. This obviously happened to be one of those weekends when he was taking the boat upcountry... Good luck this weekend, bro'.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a friend who said this: "I can let you borrow my girlfriend before I let you borrow my car (Camero) or my boat (Boston Whaler)".


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Shortly after buying my current rig, I had a friend, who was also a guide, have his boat break down during the middle of croaker soaker season. I had fished a lot with him in the Winter, scouting trips, etc. He was borrowing boats to run his trips while his was in the shop. I'm glad he never asked me to borrow mine. It would have been very awkward. It would be easier for me to get a room at the Hampton Inn, and let someone borrow my house for the weekend, than let them borrow my boat.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This is why people let me use their boat, because I can flat out find the fish. We were off the water by 7:30 this morning with more fish than this guy has caught in his life. I know most of ya'll have no problem finding fish, but 90% of the boats on the water come back with nothing but empty beer cans in the fish box. I provide a service, but instead of getting paid with cash I get a boat to use. It may be different than what most people are use to, but it's a fair trade.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice box of fish again bro!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Did any of those kids get to make the trip???

Even though it was too late for the tournament I'm sure they would have a blast catching those.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Most entertaining thread I've read in a while! Way to go skarkchum! I imagine your damaged ego is feels better now. If you think you are a better fisherman than everyone else than why don't you just become a guide? Then you could buy your own boat! I hope you didn't pass on the great values you've displayed on this thread to the kids that you took fishing. In any event I'm glad you put some kids on some fish and all for a good cause. I'm sure they had a good time. The best fisherman dont always come back to the dock with the biggest box and feel the need to show it off to the world.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad your trip worked itself out Johnny. I for one would allow a Mercury to be bolted on the back of my boat...But have a big issue with the croakers.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^x2 good trip brother man!!

But, *CROAKERS?????*

*c'mon man!!! Lol!!*


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Kinda seeing a pattern here....


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice trip good for the kidos !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sharing a boat is like sharing a woman...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sharing a boat is like sharing a woman...


 I'm good with this either way as long as I'm always on deck!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Now I see why everyone is mad at me. I had forgotten to add that the boat owner was welcomed to come with us this morning. Sorry about the confusion. I had a lot of things going on when I made the original post and I guess I forgot a few small details. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

You should have the mods remove this thread and move on.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

WadinCajun is correct. I know 5 guys including myself that surf these posts that never post pictures of the fish that we catch. No need to. 

I'll just say that we catch one every now and then. 

Oh. you need to take more ice out on the next trip.

Shallow


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish you fished Pt O'Connor- you can fish on our boat every time it leaves the slip- AND take it out by yourself! Just got some chatter baits on your recommendation-can't wait to try them! Some of these people are a little too literalâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

A little humility goes a long, long way. Sometimes it is not in what you say, but the way you say it. I hear that quite often from my wife. It is something I need to take to heart.


----------



## fritz423 (Jul 4, 2015)

Can I still have your GPS coordinates?


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

fritz423 said:


> Can I still have your GPS coordinates?


Yes, you can. Just let him borrow your boat and he will leave all his coordinates for you. That's what he said.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Lexy1 said:


> Yes, you can. Just let him borrow your boat and he will leave all his coordinates for you. That's what he said.


Only if you don't have a Mercury on the transom.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe you should ask if there's anyone ( or a bunch) of boat owners available to take some kids fishing. It's about the kids, not if you can borrow a boat. Think a response to this would be overwhelming. I'm an E-tec kinda guy. The new Mercs have came along way. I try to buy a motor where's there's a local authoiized mechanic.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

fritz423 said:


> Can I still have your GPS coordinates?


You don't need no stinking numbers Just go to easy bay and anchor up with all the other boats....

Oh yeah bring a bunch of barking monkeys.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Those look like some alease or shrimp boat fish lol


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> This is why people let me use their boat, because I can flat out find the fish. We were off the water by 7:30 this morning with more fish than this guy has caught in his life.


Wow. No words to even describe that type of ego. Sounds like you'd wipe the floor clean with the tournament anglers on this board and up and down the coast.

How many fish did the kids catch themselves by 7:30?


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Also, if you were done at 7:30am this morning, how do you know what others caught? Most weekend warriors stay at least half the day, or more. So your claim that at 7:30am guys were coming in with empty beer cans is comical at best.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> This is why people let me use their boat, because I can flat out find the fish. We were off the water by 7:30 this morning with more fish than this guy has caught in his life. I know most of ya'll have no problem finding fish, but 90% of the boats on the water come back with nothing but empty beer cans in the fish box. I provide a service, but instead of getting paid with cash I get a boat to use. It may be different than what most people are use to, but it's a fair trade.


Looks like a two man limit to me...just sayin'!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

NICE catch, croakers or not.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Did the kids have fun.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

What kids ?

I'm just wondering why in the hell anyone would loan this guy their boat ?

He reminds me of the able bodied guy standing on the street corner wanting YOUR hard earned money....LMAO


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^x2


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Am I on Facebook? John does present a good STORY!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Sharkchum has given out lots of information, instruction, etc. He goes out and catches fish, shares helpful info with the board. He's posted dates that he would be in the surf, and he would teach anyone willing to come what they need to know. Like EF Hutton, when Sharkchum speaks, people listen; just look at the views his threads get.

This thread is out of tempo for what I've come to know of him. It's weird, for sure. Maybe it's frustration from having a plan fall apart, starting a thread out of frustration that chafes like scotch brite underwear, then miscues and missteps that come off all the wrong way.


----------



## bighog85 (Apr 29, 2015)

Winters97gt said:


> Wow. No words to even describe that type of ego. Sounds like you'd wipe the floor clean with the tournament anglers on this board and up and down the coast.
> 
> How many fish did the kids catch themselves by 7:30?


I'm sure that the "kids" were so stoked to find out that their day of fishing was actually a race to get off the water.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Beer drinking starts at 8 AM on my rig, I'm Out..


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Although it came to late for me to sign the kids up for the tournament, I will have a 22' Pathfinder with a 200 Yamaha and everything I requested waiting for me at 3am tomorrow morning. Fish On.


Wow, I say this fine fellow that graciously furnished you his 22' Pathfinder with the 200 Yamaha and everything you requested deserves a big public THANKS. And he surely wants to THANK YOU back....Especially since you put him on more fish than he ever caught in his life and you had him back at the dock by 7:30!

Now, tell us who is this prince of a gentleman is? He's gotta be a 2cooler! Tell us who he is so we can all give him some green. C'mon! Who is it??


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I got a dingy I can spare.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow sharkchum! You found a slew of fish concentrated over a reef, probably east bay reefs or texas city (basically where all the fish are stacked because of the fresh water runoff which everyone knows about) and caught them using croaker. You're pretty skilled! Gotta get on 2cool for the entertainment value. What a joke!


----------



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't know if this helps, but here is a guy that rents his boat..

https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5120137411.html

56jeff


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

What happens if you break it? If you can't afford a boat you probably can't afford to fix it.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Highly entertaining and informative on a different level?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

RedXCross said:


> Highly entertaining and informative on a different level?


Good post. I like your engine.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

According to Mickey Eastman and others (I concur) this is the best year for trout in 20 years. So there are thousands and thousands of fish being caught. The last 3 months have been brutal on the trout, and I mean brutal. The question is did the kids get to go or was this a "no prob kids I'll catch a few for you" trip. If the kids did not go, I have a serious prob with this tread, period.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

i dont think the kids got to go since he said he needed a boat for upto 7 people. and he posted a cooler full that looks like a two man limit and claimed he limited out by 730


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Lending your golf clubs to one of your boys is hard enough, but your boat, gtfooh...


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> I think it was the way you asked to borrow someones boat. You are asking alot from someone that does not know you. I think you should be happy with any boat someone lends you. Not asking for something that is better than what you need.


ya think :rotfl:


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

probably thought he was a 2cool god and everybody would help him out.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

big3slayer said:


> probably thought he was a 2cool god and everybody would help him out.


That position is already occupied.:rotfl:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry I haven't got back to this post, I've had a busy weekend. To start off with, No, I did not get to take any kids Saturday morning. I had already said that by the time I found a boat it was to late, I guess everyone missed that post, so the kids made other plans. Who I did take was the guy that offered his boat, who is not a 2cooler, and my friend that works with the guy that own's the boat. So I still kept my end of the bargain by helping someone who was willing to help me, even if I didn't get to take the kids to fish the tournament. What I did do is go pick my nieces up at noon, and took them to the beach surf fishing, since they didn't get to go Saturday morning. The fishing was bad, but it was the best trip I've had in a long time. We didn't get anything on the big rods, but they caught plenty of hard heads and croaker on the bait rods. Their favorite part was me throwing the cast net, everything I brought in was a treasure to them. It's a good thing the fish weren't biting, because every mullet, shrimp, and crab I caught in the net ended up back in the water, helped along by the 2 happiest little girls I've ever seen in my life. It broke my heart that I never took them with me sooner. My sister and brother in law are both indoor people, so not only had my nieces never been fishing, they had never even been to a beach. They told me over and over again that it was the best day of their lives. Sunday me and my wife took them to Moody Gardens to see the Dino Alive exhibit, because they are dinosaur freaks, and the the rain forest pyramid, and they had a blast. Even though the plan changed, I still accomplished what I set out to do, and that was to show some kids that there is more to life than TV and video games. If the way I asked for help offended some people, than I apologize, but it seems to me that some people just have nothing better to do than hate. I want to thank everyone that offered to help, and for all the haters, all I can say is I really hope ya'll can find some joy in your lives.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

56Jeff said:


> I don't know if this helps, but here is a guy that rents his boat..
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5120137411.html
> 
> 56jeff


Nice boat. Not a bad price but I don't think sharkchum can afford it. He just wants to *borrow* the boat, not rent it.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

"They told me over and over again that it was the best day of their lives"

Life is good! especially when we make a youngster's day! Looks like you have some new fishing buddies.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job John, all the people that have had the pleasure of meeting you and or fishing with you know that you are a standup guy. Sorry you missed the tournament, but you did a great job getting the kids out!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't wanna bash anyone but the part about the engine was way out of line. 
That like hitch hiking & a guy pulls over & says hop in & you tell the guy no thanks I only ride in 4 doors.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*x's 2*



Zeitgeist said:


> You should have the mods remove this thread and move on.


let's get off the negativity, it's time to remove this post. This whole thing is too weird.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*4 doors only for hitchhikers*



Rubberback said:


> I don't wanna bash anyone but the part about the engine was way out of line.
> That like hitch hiking & a guy pulls over & says hop in & you tell the guy no thanks I only ride in 4 doors.


If you are hitch hiking it better be a four door so you can bail out the back if the driver gets as weird as this post. lol. but while we are on it i need to borrow a few million dollars. but no small bills only 100,000 bills, and no dirty money.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What's been seen cannot be unseen. That being said, I bet most on here have made posts and then thought I wish I had not said that or wish I had worded that differently. I know I have more that once.

The fact is sharkchum has always been a standup guy. He has always given good information to anyone that has asked, and posts when and where he will be a lot of the time to show people how to do it right. I believe he would love a do over on his original post. I made a tacky remark that I should not have made, and I am sorry for it. Just consider all the good he has done and information he has given, and stop the bashing.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> I don't wanna bash anyone but the part about the engine was way out of line.
> That like hitch hiking & a guy pulls over & says hop in & you tell the guy no thanks I only ride in 4 doors.


 More like if its a Dodge, might as well keep walking. :brew2:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

crawdaddct said:


> More like if its a Dodge, might as well keep walking. :brew2:


No you won't be picked up by a dodge they are recalling 500,000 trucks !

Sometimes we post things and they don't come out the way we want them to . Let's just move along . And fish and take a kid fishing whenever you can ,


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> What's been seen cannot be unseen. That being said, I bet most on here have made posts and then thought I wish I had not said that or wish I had worded that differently. I know I have more that once.
> 
> The fact is sharkchum has always been a standup guy. He has always given good information to anyone that has asked, and posts when and where he will be a lot of the time to show people how to do it right. I believe he would love a do over on his original post. I made a tacky remark that I should not have made, and I am sorry for it. Just consider all the good he has done and information he has given, and stop the bashing.


He should have it removed and yes I have typed some stuff I wish I had not, no doubt.


----------

